# Rangefinder ?



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

My dad is looking for a rangefinder. He has looked at the nikon rifle hunter 550 and a leupold, I think. He found a nikon 800 rangefinder online for fairly cheap and wants to know what the difference is between the 550 and the 800. So far with just a quick look, the 800 is 800 yards and the 550 is 550 yards. I know the 550 is supposed to have an angle comp. but can't find if the 800 does or not. anyone know?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Take a look at the Leica 800 or 1200 it is an awesome finder. It's small and light weight with great optics. It doesn't have the angle comp, but personally I think too much trust is put into those. They are a little more expensive, but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Not sure about the nikon, but love the leupold rangefinder. Look into the rx1000 tbr, it is a sweet little rangefinder.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Take a look at the Leica 800 or 1200 it is an awesome finder. It's small and light weight with great optics. It doesn't have the angle comp, but personally I think too much trust is put into those. They are a little more expensive, but worth it in my opinion.


+! The Leica is very good. We had a guy ranging P-dogs with the 1200 Leica. Very accurate to the foot.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I just got the Nikon 800 for 245.00 on amazon. I don't have a whole lot to compare it to since it's my first, but I really like it. I have ranged people on campus out to about 600 yards pretty consistently and I'm sure I could do better with a steady rest. It's really small and super light too. The team realtree Nikon 800 *does not* have the angle compensation. I think the only Nikon rangefinders that do are the 550 archers choice and the rifle hunter. If you want the angle compensation check the specs and make sure it says it has ID technology. What I like the most about the Nikon is the simplicity. Two buttons, four shooting modes and a back light. Much more than that and I'd get confused.


----------

